
“Things I Learned” on Hacker News - plibither8
https://hn.algolia.com/?query=things%20i%20learned&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&authorText=false
======
plibither8
Similarly: "...wish someone told...":
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=wish%20someone%20told&sort=byP...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=wish%20someone%20told&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&authorText=false)

